# Boxes slowing/breaking



## wickedsight (Jan 16, 2014)

Does nobody experience this?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

The "speed" of the boxes change with the temps.


----------



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

I've never ridden indoors but certain boxes at the park I ride are a lot slower than others. The boxes that are slower are a gross brownish color, almost like ledges that had been waxed in skating. I usually just avoid going on those because sometimes you cannot get enough speed to get over them. No idea how to fix it though


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Go faster, take chances, if something gets in your way... TURN!


----------



## wickedsight (Jan 16, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> The "speed" of the boxes change with the temps.


I think this might be it indeed. Since indoor the temp is always the same and there's no sun, the box is really consistent.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

wickedsight said:


> I think this might be it indeed. Since indoor the temp is always the same and there's no sun, the box is really consistent.


It's all about temps. I dont ride boxes that often so cant tell for sure what are ideal temps though.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Just go faster. the faster the easier.
I had a moment today where I went on too slow had to jump off.


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

like it's been said, just go faster into the boxes.

or better yet, hit the rails instead.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Going faster will get you all the way across the box, but you gotta be ready for it to still slow you down. Cuz if you hit a really sticky box with a lot of speed and you're not ready for it to slow you down, that's a recipe for a faceplant.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

alchemy said:


> like it's been said, just go faster into the boxes.
> 
> or better yet, hit the rails instead.


Just dont go too fast and turn it into a jump completely miss the box.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It's counter-intuitive to our natural survival instincts, but honestly, adding some speed to the equation generally makes everything on a snowboard easier. 

This is assuming you're going slow. If you're riding around at 45mph, amping it up to 60mph isn't gonna do you any good. :hairy:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> It's counter-intuitive to our natural survival instincts, but honestly, adding some speed to the equation generally makes everything on a snowboard easier.
> 
> This is assuming you're going slow. If you're riding around at 45mph, amping it up to 60mph isn't gonna do you any good. :hairy:


But unless you have an Infinite Improbability Drive you can't go fast without going slow first. So you really oughta get good at that first 

On a more serious note. On my second lesson the instructor basically said if you can turn going slow you can do so fast, but it isn't necessarily true the other way out. I think it's a pretty true statement.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

speedjason said:


> Just dont go too fast and turn it into a jump completely miss the box.


Actually that's pretty fun to do if you do it on purpose!


----------

